# Favorite Dog Sport Gear?



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

What's the dog sport gear you wouldn't want to live without?

For me, I'm absolutely in love with gripper leashes. They make everything easier for me. I also couldn't work without balls on strings. Bigger is better. Good boots (knee high for wet grass, particularly for tracking) and jackets with pockets also help a ton. I need places to hide balls and treats.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Webmaster harness. We have two. One on each long lead, 75' in front yard, 110' in backyard. Skyler is not trustworthy off leash but loves his long lines, we play frisbee upwards of 10x/day, he runs to get his harnesses in, loves them. Safe & Houdini proof.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

No so much gear, but I love zukes for training treats. They're just the right size, so I don't have to break anything off or cut anything up and Sam is nuts for them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rust to Tug leashes and tug toys. I love the one I've got so much I'm planning about 3 more leashes of various sorts, and a couple or so of the tugs.

Otherwise, honestly? Chicken liver, a squeaky toy that can be tugged, sandwich baggies and pockets and I'm good to go.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

This thing:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait, I thought of something else:

Trail running shoes - good quality ones. They keep my feet dry, provide awesome support and traction and hold up way, way better on all sorts of terrain than running shoes OR boots. They're the best of both worlds and I love them.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Wait, I thought of something else:
> 
> Trail running shoes - good quality ones. They keep my feet dry, provide awesome support and traction and hold up way, way better on all sorts of terrain than running shoes OR boots. They're the best of both worlds and I love them.


vibram 5finger footwear. I can run faster and grip the ground better when Manna goes mental


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-gat...exercise-pens/noztonoz-n2-soft-dog-crate.html

My great, light-weight crates.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My Guardian Gear Crates. I have one for each dog and love them, lightweight and quick setup/take down and both dogs like them a lot.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Most of the time I'm pretty easy. Some liver or meatballs, baggies, pockets, and a leash and I'm ready to go. Watson isn't toy motivated enough for us to use them in class environments, but ball on string type toys are great.

I really like my soft crate. I just got it and it's only been to one dog show, but I love how portable it is. 

For daily walking/exercise, I pretty much only wear my Hunter wellies (when it's cold) and my Vibram five fingers (when it's warm).

I love my 20ft and 10ft biothane long lines. I got them from here: http://palominelines.com/


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Most of the time I'm pretty easy. Some liver or meatballs, baggies, pockets, and a leash and I'm ready to go. Watson isn't toy motivated enough for us to use them in class environments, but ball on string type toys are great.
> 
> I really like my soft crate. I just got it and it's only been to one dog show, but I love how portable it is.
> 
> ...


Ooooo...I may need a new tracking line for the spring!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> Ooooo...I may need a new tracking line for the spring!


I like that the company I get them from will put a rivet in at a specified length. I know in AKC tracking you are supposed to stay 20ft (I think it's 20) away from the dog, so you can get a 30ft line and put in a rivet at 20ft, instead of marking it by tying something to the leash or putting in a knot. I looked at a few different companies and Etsy suppliers and I didn't see that offered anywhere else.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

My skijor belt. I use it for hands-free walking and hiking all year round.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I like that the company I get them from will put a rivet in at a specified length. I know in AKC tracking you are supposed to stay 20ft (I think it's 20) away from the dog, so you can get a 30ft line and put in a rivet at 20ft, instead of marking it by tying something to the leash or putting in a knot. I looked at a few different companies and Etsy suppliers and I didn't see that offered anywhere else.


With Schutzhund it varies by the level that you're training for. I likely won't be trialing in tracking for a while, since you don't do that at all in trial until you've passed your BH. I do use a 30 foot for times I want him to be able to run, but also want an emergency break.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Crate fans. Indispensable during downtime on the warmer days.

Lots of people have solar blankets, and pop ups or whatever they're called. I think some dogs really appreciate the cooling coats and mats too.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> Crate fans. Indispensable during downtime on the warmer days.
> 
> Lots of people have solar blankets, and pop ups or whatever they're called. I think some dogs really appreciate the cooling coats and mats too.


Fans and solar blankets are on my to buy list. I got an Easy-up tent last year and love it.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My Canopy tent, use at the Agility trials when it is hot or wet. I even take it on Camping trips now and it is so useful. I have one soft crate which Remmy likes a lot better than the wire one but if I can camp close by I usually leave him in my RV as our Agility trials are mostly outdoors.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

This is one thing I LOVE about Alaska. Even in summer, we rarely have a day hot enough that I need to worry about leaving Sam in the truck.  It really is super handy and I think we're all spoiled from it. He does need a new baby pool for the backyard, though. His old one cracked this winter from snow and ice, even though we tipped it on its side. 

On a related note, I stopped crating him at Schutzhund because any dog crate big enough to fit him would not fit in the back of my CR-V...not even sideways. So, we switched to a barrier and he has the entire back of the truck for him now and loves it. I've been really pleasantly surprised that he hasn't chewed on anything back there or been destructive at all, even when he can hear other dogs in the other trucks or out working. Do you all use different crates for transporting your dogs to events, rather than the pop up kind or do you just have them sit in the seats? Just curious.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> Do you all use different crates for transporting your dogs to events, rather than the pop up kind or do you just have them sit in the seats? Just curious.


I have a tiny little Civic, so no crate big enough for a 45lb dog will fit (except folded down in the trunk). He rides in the back with a harness that clips to the seat belt - mostly so he can't climb around the car or jump out the window if he's in there with windows down during nosework. My nosework instructor keeps saying I need to crate him in the car for nosework trials (because dogs must be in cars, and most people open the doors during the summer) and I keep explaining that nothing will fit in there. She has a giant SUV, so I don't think she can comprehend a medium sized crate not fitting. lol DH might get a truck later in the year, so if we get a topper thing for the bed we could secure a crate back there.



Add me to the list of people who need solar blankets and a crate fan. We don't usually stay at shows very long (hour before ring time, trot around, then leave) but it will become more of an issue as we trial in things other than conformation. 

A training friend has an awesome fan thing that plugs into her car electrical ports, so you can run it off the car battery. That's pretty cool.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I have a tiny little Civic, so no crate big enough for a 45lb dog will fit (except folded down in the trunk). He rides in the back with a harness that clips to the seat belt - mostly so he can't climb around the car or jump out the window if he's in there with windows down during nosework. My nosework instructor keeps saying I need to crate him in the car for nosework trials (because dogs must be in cars, and most people open the doors during the summer) and I keep explaining that nothing will fit in there. She has a giant SUV, so I don't think she can comprehend a medium sized crate not fitting. lol DH might get a truck later in the year, so if we get a topper thing for the bed we could secure a crate back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like, as long as you had a secure crate for him just outside the car, with water and shade, that should work instead of keeping him in the vehicle. At least for our practices, the main thing is that the dogs not working need to be secure and out of the way so that they don't get loose and run onto the field when another dog is tracking or working. Most of us use our vehicles for that, but I'm betting our club would make an exception as long as the dog was still secure and out of the way. I'm thinking something like a pop up crate with a cover or with your car between him and any distractions, with some good shade and water. I wonder if they'd be willing to be flexible with the requirement.

We have a couple of people with pickup trucks and toppers. Their dogs ride in the cab to practices, then are in crates in the back during the practice. I've even seen one with the crates screwed down into plywood in the back so that they don't slide around in the back and the dogs can't bounce them around during practice.

The dogs tend to get REALLY amped up when they know they're at practice and particularly when they hear other dogs working!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> It looks like, as long as you had a secure crate for him just outside the car, with water and shade, that should work instead of keeping him in the vehicle.


Apparently that's not allowed in nosework and they have to actually be in the vehicle? That's what I've been told by my instructor anyway. Nosework has some weird rules that they are very strict about, mostly because they welcome reactive dogs and want to be overly cautious.

My first trial will be late May, so hopefully it won't be too hot yet (it's barely above freezing now and it's almost April). I can open the windows completely with him on the car harness, but a crate would be easier. Regular dog shows aren't an issue and I can often find crate space under a tent if I need it, or next to the car is acceptable if I had a fan and space blanket thingy.

ETA: And for the truck, we'll probably get the crew cab (so it can hold future kids + dogs) and he would likely ride in the cab anywhere we went. It would be nice to have the crate in the back once we got there though.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Apparently that's not allowed in nosework and they have to actually be in the vehicle? That's what I've been told by my instructor anyway. Nosework has some weird rules that they are very strict about, mostly because they welcome reactive dogs and want to be overly cautious.
> 
> My first trial will be late May, so hopefully it won't be too hot yet (it's barely above freezing now and it's almost April). I can open the windows completely with him on the car harness, but a crate would be easier. Regular dog shows aren't an issue and I can often find crate space under a tent if I need it, or next to the car is acceptable if I had a fan and space blanket thingy.
> 
> ETA: And for the truck, we'll probably get the crew cab (so it can hold future kids + dogs) and he would likely ride in the cab anywhere we went. It would be nice to have the crate in the back once we got there though.


I guess I can understand that. Different dog sports have different cultures. I know for Schutzhund, we don't expect dogs to get along except during obedience portions of training and trials...then they are just expected to ignore each other. There are pretty strict rules about keeping one dog on the field at a time during protection, unless it's puppies that are being worked together on leash. There is never "doggie playtime" where dogs are let loose together and when they do interact, it's for a training purpose, usually to train a more reactive or younger dog to ignore other dogs.

Since the dogs are usually in drive when they're waiting for their turn for protection, you don't even walk them near each other then. It's also kind of an unwritten rule that you ignore any dog that isn't yours unless you've been asked to interact with them.

I'd guess that the concern with a dog outside a vehicle might be that if a dog was being worked and coming on or off the field that the loose dog might go after the dog in the crate. We're a pretty small club, so I think we'd be able to handle someone who needed to crate their dog, but if we were larger, I'm betting the rule would be more concrete, too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what the issue is with nosework, since cars aren't parked right next to the search areas for the most part, though some have very limited parking space where setting up crates next to cars wouldn't be practical. I think it's just easier to say "keep them in the car". They do have rules about dogs not interacting, reactive dogs wearing red bandanas, keeping dogs far apart and out of site of each other if possible. It's not that a dog doing nosework is in drive or anything, just that the founder want a culture that is super friendly to reactive dogs who may not be able to participate in other sports or activities. They don't want the dogs or owners to even have to worry about reactivity or managing the dog, because the environment itself is so managed.

Much different from the AKC conformation culture. Watson spent most of his time outside the ring trying to play with his cousin Pippa (I drew the line at wrestle-mania). Of course, it's common courtesy to keep strange dogs away from each other, but people who know each other will let their dogs greet and interact. I don't know any sport culture that expects all or any dogs to get along though.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't currently crate my dogs in the car (we have an Equinox) and they both ride great in the back behind the bench seat and stay back there if they are left in the car. The more trials I go to though the more I think about it. One of the places we trial at a lot for agility has filled up the crate space a few times and people have to crate out of their cars. I fear that I will have to give up my dream truck in place of a minivan someday :Cry:....that seems to be a popular dog hauler vehicle, at least for those with multiple larger breeds.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I think my favorite right now are my plain mootug toys - https://www.etsy.com/listing/169002748/two-rubber-milking-inflation-dog-toys?ref=shop_home_active_1

I have her tugs with ropes on them too...but those without ropes, I use more often. I love that I can tuck it in a vest or a hoodie and throw it as a reward on an agility course (and Ocean can catch them and keep running.) I love they can hold up fairly well to O's tugging. We have torn one in half after a couple of months of use...but I can still throw it as a toy to him. They are cheap and come as a two pack...so I won't feel bad about reordering when I need to. I also love that I can use them in the dirt outside or at the horse barn where we take agility classes without ruining them. I just rinse them off and they are as good as new.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

MrsBoats said:


> I think my favorite right now are my plain mootug toys - https://www.etsy.com/listing/169002748/two-rubber-milking-inflation-dog-toys?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> I have her tugs with ropes on them too...but those without ropes, I use more often. I love that I can tuck it in a vest or a hoodie and throw it as a reward on an agility course (and Ocean can catch them and keep running.) I love they can hold up fairly well to O's tugging. We have torn one in half after a couple of months of use...but I can still throw it as a toy to him. They are cheap and come as a two pack...so I won't feel bad about reordering when I need to. I also love that I can use them in the dirt outside or at the horse barn where we take agility classes without ruining them. I just rinse them off and they are as good as new.


Those mootug toys look interesting...I may need to get Sam a couple!


----------

